# Change in BKKU leadership



## yorkshirelad (Jan 27, 2009)

I recently checked out the BKKU website and noticed that Bob Rose is no longer a member. I heard that he was sick with heart problems and could no longer train. I find it a little strange that he is only mentioned a few times in the website. It looks like he has just fallen off the map. Is he ok and does anyone have any knowledge of this situation?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 26, 2009)

So nobody knows what happened to him. He must have just vanished. I'll ask about him on the Ninjutsu forum.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Sep 8, 2009)

So, I'm resurrecting a 6 month old thread beacuse the lack of response is weird. I was searching some photos on Facebook yesturday and found a group shot of the leadership of the BKKU from when Bob Rose was 9 th Degree. Everyone in the photo is tagged except for him. There is no mention of him in a google search other than him being the Founder of the BKKU. There is nothing about what he is now doing. It's almost like he just disappeared. I find it amazing that someone of such high profile in the European Kenpo community has just vanished and no-one knows what they are now doing.

Does anyone know? This is baffling.


----------



## Carol (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the Mills's on Facebook and can ping them later tonight if you like.  Would that help?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, Thanks Carol!!


----------



## Heidi FUENTES (May 1, 2020)

Hi there, 

Just stumbled across this post as I'm resurrecting my training after a 14 year gap. Anyways, Master Rose is still alive (he trained me all the way to Brown belt) I spoke to him just last week and he is the godfather to my two boys.  He no longer trains or teaches due to ill health but does still on occasion attend gradings and events. =)


----------



## dvcochran (May 1, 2020)

Heidi FUENTES said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just stumbled across this post as I'm resurrecting my training after a 14 year gap. Anyways, Master Rose is still alive (he trained me all the way to Brown belt) I spoke to him just last week and he is the godfather to my two boys.  He no longer trains or teaches due to ill health but does still on occasion attend gradings and events. =)


The original posts were from 2009 and I don't think I have seen the poster since I got on here. 
I am not familiar but I am very glad to hear he is alive and well.


----------

